# Short-term private health insurance



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all,

We are moving to Spain on 29th Oct for my husband's job (we are both UK nationals). Once the paperwork is sorted, we'll both be covered by social security. However, his job have recommended that we take out private health insurance for the first month while the paperwork is being sorted out.

I've looked at a few of the big names - AXA, Bupa etc but they all offer yearly plans. The man I spoke to at AXA suggested travel insurance as a short-term cover. Has anyone been in a similar situation, and if so, what did you do?

I also noticed that on the NIE forms (which we have filled in but not submitted yet), that in mu case the box "no activo con recursos suficientes y *seguro de enfermedad*" is checked. Are they likely to check that I have health insurance when I apply for the NIE in person? My "Living & Working in Spain" book also says "if you need private health insurance to obtain a residence permit, you must ensure that a foreign policy will be accepted by the Spanish authorities" - any ideas how to check this?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## meandbabebowen (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Goingtobcn

I have been looking at health insurance too as my partner and I are researching retiring to Spain The British health insurers and private health providers seemed very expensive to me. I had a far more realistic quote from "healthplanspain" dot com. I don't know if they do short term insurance though.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

goingtobcn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are moving to Spain on 29th Oct for my husband's job (we are both UK nationals). Once the paperwork is sorted, we'll both be covered by social security. However, his job have recommended that we take out private health insurance for the first month while the paperwork is being sorted out.
> 
> ...



Are you sure that you mean "NIE forms"? They can NOT ask you to have health cover or sufficient income when simply applying for an NIE!

I suspect that you might mean "residencia forms" (or registering on the list of foreigners). 

If I am correct, then I think that a formal work contract should be sufficient to prove that you have (or will soon have) access to state health care.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are moving to Spain on 29th Oct for my husband's job (we are both UK nationals). Once the paperwork is sorted, we'll both be covered by social security. However, his job have recommended that we take out private health insurance for the first month while the paperwork is being sorted out.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

yes they will check that you have health insurance & also that you have sufficient income to support yourselves

how long does your husband's company think it will take to sort out the paperwork?

I ask, because you can actually be here 90 days before you have to register as resident - that's what you need the proof for - & you could use your EHIC for emergency healthcare as a 'holidaymaker' for that time.

you don't need proof income or healthcare just for a NIE - non-residents can have those

it _might _be worth having a chat with the DWP in Newcastle - you might qualify for S1 forms which would cover you for healthcare here under a reciprocal agreement

if you find that you do need one, spanish health insurance companies tend to be much more reasonably priced than UK ones - although I can't think of any which do short term cover


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Are you sure that you mean "NIE forms"? They can NOT ask you to have health cover or sufficient income when simply applying for an NIE!
> 
> I suspect that you might mean "residencia forms" (or registering on the list of foreigners).
> 
> If I am correct, then I think that a formal work contract should be sufficient to prove that you have (or will soon have) access to state health care.


Sorry, I mean the ex18 form that we have to take to the local police station to get our NIE numbers.

Do you think my husband's contract will be enough for both of us?

Many thanks


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

meandbabebowen said:


> Hi Goingtobcn
> 
> I have been looking at health insurance too as my partner and I are researching retiring to Spain The British health insurers and private health providers seemed very expensive to me. I had a far more realistic quote from "healthplanspain" dot com. I don't know if they do short term insurance though.


Thank you, I'll have a look


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> yes they will check that you have health insurance & also that you have sufficient income to support yourselves
> 
> ...


Thank you  His company said to get health insurance for the first month, but we hope to get the NIE number as soon as we arrive which then means we can apply for social security. We then get a Catalunya health card (can't remember exact name) which gives us access to all state healthcare.

Whenever I've been on holiday abroad from the UK, I've taken my EHIC but also had travel insurance - need to check exactly what the EHIC covers. Will also look into the S1 forms, thank you. 

I understand the 90 days thing, but the form his HR people have given us is the EX-18, "Solicitud de Inscripcion en el Registro Central de Extranjeros" which is where it mentions the sufficient funds and health insurance.

I'll also have a look at Spanish health insurance, pero mi espanol todavia no es bueno!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Thank you  His company said to get health insurance for the first month, but we hope to get the NIE number as soon as we arrive which then means we can apply for social security. We then get a Catalunya health card (can't remember exact name) which gives us access to all state healthcare.
> 
> Whenever I've been on holiday abroad from the UK, I've taken my EHIC but also had travel insurance - need to check exactly what the EHIC covers. Will also look into the S1 forms, thank you.
> 
> ...


yes, most people do recommend travel insurance as well as the EHIC

the EX18 is the form for registering as resident - just don't do anything with it until all the paperwork such as his contract is sorted out - as I said, you have 90 days in which to register - if you need a NIE before then just apply for one of those

yes, your husband's contract should cover you both for healthcare............ although there is anecdotal evidence (from one poster here) that 'dependants' of newly registered residents aren't covered


----------

